
Without Fox News, Republicans Would Be Toast - myinnerbanjo
https://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2019/01/without-fox-news-republicans-would-be-toast/
======
sigmaprimus
It actually goes deeper than just the channel number, FOX News is much easier
for those of us without cable to stream. I personally feel that the pendulum
has swung way too far in favor of the media on both sides. It concerns me that
the press, owned and controlled by unelected billionaires get to hire talking
heads to promote their political agendas without even the requirement to
register as lobbyists. I make a concerted effort to watch both CNN and FOX
news and when they get to be too much for me I take a break from both and let
my blood pressure return to a healthy level.

~~~
myinnerbanjo
I had no idea about the stream-ability of Fox News, but that makes sense. I,
too, make sure I watch both sides (CNN and Fox as well) but CNN has a
10-minute cap unless you sign in through your cable provider, which has
consistently not worked for me. Sure would be nice if somehow print and TV
news didn't have to be so much behind paywalls and commercials.

~~~
sigmaprimus
usnewslive.tv and livenewsnow.com seem to both work most of the time, I
believe they are both using JwPlayer which seems to work best with my low
bandwidth. Just don't click on the adds!!

------
lettergram
Because motherjones is going to be the best "real news" source on this one.

Yes, Fox News does make it easier to get "news" in the conservative light. But
if it wasn't them, someone else would be catering to that tens of millions of
viewers.

------
sigmaprimus
It seems to me that what needs to change is news media companies that exceed
more than say 50% political coverage need to be classified as a political
organization rather than news media company. Once falling into such a category
they should be subject to campaign finance laws or something similar. 50% may
not be the correct number but when both FOX NEWS and CNN are at 90% politics,
not to mention some of the Internet news sites, something is needed to return
the balance of power back to the elected representative, from the paid news
corp. employee. Free and IMPARTIAL press should be protected by the 1st
amendment, what we have now is something much different.

